# Kayak first aid kit



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Lapse said:


> So what do you take?


......ummm......do pliers count? I carry a kit in my ute but it's not much good there is it!

Considering I reckon I'm going to attach something sharp to myself one day I should get serious and take a first aid kit with me.

Thanks for bringing the sugject up again.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate after being stung by a type of stonefish i always carried 5 ampoules of morphine in the boat in case i ever got stung again. they 've expired so its time to upgrade. 
catch u some time out there, we can partee.

also carry a full operating theatre in case of shark bites
[nsfw]







[/nsfw]


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

lapse , i used to know some nurses who'd leave you so drained of bodily fluids i'd have to put a drip in you to keep you going


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

grinner said:


> lapse , i used to know some nurses who'd leave you so drained of bodily fluids i'd have to put a drip in you to keep you going


Ho Boy what a way to loose weight, put the drip in Pete and lets roll that one again :shock: ;-) ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Buy a roll of gladwrap, cut it in half (stanley knife), & you have a waterproof pressure bandage, requiring no fixtures. Suitable for wounds from knife cuts to shark bites (won't protect you from predatory nurses, but could fashion a rudimentary prophylactic at a pinch).

If you've got a vacuum food sealer (buy one, they're great), you can seal items like first aid kits, boltcutters and other hopefully unrequited equipment until the sorry day when they're required. Also handy for freezing fillets & squid, marinating, storing coffee, preparing sous vide meals...


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

The gladwrap is a great idea! Except I can never find the end of the roll!

I carry a cheapo car first aid kit, space blanket, pliers. I should carry a compression bandage and something to use as a compress. I have a pair of nipex pliers I carry in the boat, (will cut any treble) but they are to expensive to carry in the yak. Thats another reasion why I need the compression bandage, so if I dig one in deep, just bandage the lure to the appendage and keep paddling.

Not to worried about infection control, when I was an army medic many years ago the bloke who trained me told me dont worry about infection, that's the hospital's job, your job is to make sure they go to the hospital and not the morgue. So savlon or similar is fine on little cuts etc, dont worry about it if your in serious trouble.


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

No first aid kit should be without this product .and it is super glue .doctors use cyanoacrylate which is commonly known as dermabond . loktite in a blue bottle is as good . just recently i gouged my index finger with an angle grinder right across the knuckle and down to the bone .went to hospital and all they did was used a paddle pop as a splint and glued it together .
i spoke to the medic and he said it is great for emergency situations and difficult places to stitch.also great for cracked skin especially on fingers .don't go away without it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

margray1962 said:


> loktite in a blue bottle is as good .


I use it on my nuts.

On my person I'd go with the clear stuff though.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

sbd said:


> margray1962 said:
> 
> 
> > loktite in a blue bottle is as good .
> ...


 :shock: :shock:

Any good 1st Aid kit should have a decent snake bite bandage as well, because Im sure most people would have come across at least one in there travels.


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

Hobie provides a ready made safety / first aid kit which fits into one of the port holes. 
Cheers


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

excellent, albeit enjoyably obscene, reading here! I'm now getting a kit together for my 'yak. cheers!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

It might be remiss of me, but I don't carry bugger all in the kayak apart from pliers and a mobile phone.

I do keep an extensive kit in my tow vehicle though.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The cheapest an best wound dressings to buy are feminine hygene products. Sterile, no stick and made to absorb blood. We take them out bush for bullet wounds and exit wounds but gaff wounds etc are a similar shape and the winged ones help on those bigger shark bites.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> The cheapest an best wound dressings to buy are feminine hygene products. Sterile, no stick and made to absorb blood. We take them out bush for bullet wounds and exit wounds but gaff wounds etc are a similar shape and the winged ones help on those bigger shark bites.
> 
> Cheers Dave


if it's a neat hole, you could use a tampon
:lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> We take them out bush for bullet wounds and exit wounds


I hope ya don't get too many of them Dave!

Now how am I gonna explain this one to the wife? :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

haven't had one yet Ranger, Touch wood. Keza your on the money. Entry wound use a tampon, exit wound use a pad 8)


----------

